# Are there any Events in Houston, Tx



## Nineteen69Mach1 (May 30, 2017)

I know there are several events in Texas, Dallas and College Station areas, but is there any events in the Houston area? Any local like minded hobbieists the hold meets or events.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Nineteen69Mach1 said:


> I know there are several events in Texas, Dallas and College Station areas, but is there any events in the Houston area? Any local like minded hobbieists the hold meets or events.


Follow the Red River Shootout on Facebook, we have events scheduled and posted thru May and are working on a Houston event for mid March.


----------



## Nineteen69Mach1 (May 30, 2017)

chefhow said:


> Nineteen69Mach1 said:
> 
> 
> > I know there are several events in Texas, Dallas and College Station areas, but is there any events in the Houston area? Any local like minded hobbieists the hold meets or events.
> ...


Awesome, thank you


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

March 23 at Frye's in Webster south of Houston. Red River Shootout and USACi event.


----------

